# Rain!



## Frankie 737 (Mar 28, 2010)

How wonderful to see the rain again, just wish the lightening didn't come with it


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

The lightning's the best bit


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MacRov said:


> The lightning's the best bit


agreed 

I love the 'dry' lightning storms we get - we sit on the roof terrace to watch


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

Love a good storm. Fantastically spectacular one in Ibiza (2001) which flooded out the ground floor of the hotel so guests and staff mopped up together and had a good laugh about it. Another great one was in Eastbourne, OH and I went out onto Beachy Head to watch it but decided to go home when the wire fence in front of us was struck by lightening. I think that the mountins behind our town offers some sort of protection because although there have been a few storns none of them have been spectacular.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I guess they weren't too happy about it in Finestrat

British couple killed in flood - Yahoo!

We had our first rain today since June - lasted 5 minutes and barely laid the dust.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

No rain here yet, but definite chill in the air. About bloody time too! Was nearly late for work yesterday as I decided at the last moment that I needed my winter shoes and couldn't find them.
What astrange year weather and temperature wise!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It's bl**dy awful today. Cold - can't even see across the valley for rain and cloud.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

If I hear "...muy bueno para el campo..." one more time


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We have showers in the Canaries, here on El Hierro not enough to do any good, but the other Islands to the north and north east look to be getting a drenching. Muy bueno para el campo................


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> We have showers in the Canaries, here on El Hierro not enough to do any good, but the other Islands to the north and north east look to be getting a drenching. Muy bueno para el campo................


bucketing down here again


----------

